# Fyn and Pancha



## Pipp (Oct 6, 2012)

Mom Pancha died a few weeks ago and now her son Fyn.  

They were Flemmies rescued from a backyard meat breeder two years ago. The guy went out of town leaving them with no food and water, so a neighbour and one of our volunteers - at my request - just went in and got them. I think there were 26 altogether, including two litters and a group of adults. 

I had most of them at my place, including Pancha and Fyn before a friend adopted them. 

We lost two adults soon after they went into foster care, including the daddy of them all. 

I kept a little gimped runt, (Chance the Flemish Midget), she died very young from an infection. 

I just (coincidentally) phoned the person who had taken four or five of her siblings, she only has one left.  

A load of them went down to California, I know my favourite guy, adopted as a young adult, passed away within the last year, I don't know about the others, I've been asking. 

So many loses, so young ...  


:sad:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 6, 2012)

aww 

thankfully, they at least got better homes for the latter part of their short lives!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought the very same thing, Jennifer.

So sorry for all the losses but at least they knew love at the end.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss-That's horrible when you lose multiple buns so close together (as if it isn't bad enough losing one!)

RIP big buns! Binky Free! :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2012)

We really hate to hear of any loss as it diminishes us all. Always happiest when we hear of forever homes, even if we miss them it always opened a space to save another. Binky free and rest in peace.


----------



## HEM (Oct 8, 2012)

We are so sorry for your losses as well as the others
Even though they all passed too young, the last part of their loves were probably their happiest since they just weren't left in a back yard. You and the others that took some in did a great thing
Binky free buns!!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 9, 2012)

I am sosorry for all these losses. At least they knew happiness and security and love...so many never do. Thank you for your wonderful work...the hardest part must be dealing with so many losses. My heart goes out to you and my eyes are filling with tears.

Binkie Free, Sweet Babies!!!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 12, 2012)

Such a sad story, Sas, I'm so sorry. I guess having such a bad start gave them a poor chance of a long life 

Jan


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for them 

We'll see them at the rainbow bridge :rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Deliciosa (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your losses Pipp. Thanks for doing what you could for the Flemmies, may they binky free over the rainbow bridge.
ink iris: :bunnyangel:


----------

